# Photoshop experts, or pictures of gunmetal R32 with black Nismo LM GT4's?L



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Would someone be so kind to put black Nismo LM GT4's to my car:










I have a set I'm thinking of buying but I'm worried how good the black looks on gunmetal. Bronze would look good, so would gunmetal but black I'd have to see it first.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Sorry no photoshop here, but black rims - I thought those went out of style two years ago? Never liked them anyway, makes the rims look small. If you're going to spend a load on wheels, why hide them with black paint - go the bronze, much better. Actually on gunmetal, I think classic silver looks the best yet.

J


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Black never goes out of style. I would think you would a picture straight on for the photoshop to work right.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

One of the finnish forum members made a pic. Makes the car look very dark...


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Another...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Very foreboding. Perhaps a license plate that says "Vader" on it.


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

Where did you find those in black? I only find them in silver, white and gold.

And to all: I need to find a good, preferably light weight (willing to forfeit that) all black wheel, much like the one above. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Kharne said:


> *Where did you find those in black? I only find them in silver, white and gold.*


Special edition, only 200 sets made. Price also reflects that...



Kharne said:


> *And to all: I need to find a good, preferably light weight (willing to forfeit that) all black wheel, much like the one above. Any suggestions? *


Volk has good black wheels but they are pricey as well. MSRP over $1000 per wheel.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

On my screen looks really weird....


Bronze TE-37 18" look phat on a gunmetal R32... 17" GTLM4 are ok

Right Steve ? http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0307scc_mitchgtr_hold/index.html


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Also the 18 x 9.5 black LMGT4 with center cap weigh 19 lbs on the bathroom scale


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

tyndago said:


> *Also the 18 x 9.5 black LMGT4 with center cap weigh 19 lbs on the bathroom scale *


Thanks Sean for the pics and the weight info.

I would hate to with 18" but I might have to. I'm going to Finland next month and I will bring back new brakes for my car. 4 piston Alcon calibers, front and rear, not decided on the size of the brakediscs but propably big enough to have trouble with 17" wheels. Right now the quote is for 380x32 and 325x28 discs.

We'll first install the brakes and then measure the whole thing to figure out proper offset. All the offset recommendations I've gotten so far are based on the looks, not handling.


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

I've only found the GT4's in black with an offset of +12. Can they even fit on an R32?


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Kharne said:


> *I've only found the GT4's in black with an offset of +12. Can they even fit on an R32? *


good question, 

probly not?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

EVO8 said:


> *good question,
> 
> probly not? *


According to Sean, they don't look that well on a R32. I've decided to go with bronze TE-37's. Fitting in new brakes as well so decided to go with 18" instead of 17".


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm seen other colored LM GT4s on R32's and they look quite nice. I'm just curious if I'm missing something with only finding +12 offest wheels.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Kharne said:


> *I'm seen other colored LM GT4s on R32's and they look quite nice. I'm just curious if I'm missing something with only finding +12 offest wheels. *


Black GT4's are only available in +12. I'd rather get GT4's than TE-37's but more expensive and harder to get. If anyone can get 18x9, +22 wheels, now is the time to let me know as I'm about to order the TE-37's.


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

just go with the TE37's


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

Well that's bunk. I guess I'll have to find another jet black wheel.


----------

